# Getting worse... will this help?



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

I've tried almost everything and I'm getting desparate. I think my problem is poor motility (weak colon/intestines). -Sorry to be graphic- Stool is soft and comes just to the point of exit, but I CANNOT push it through. I've even tried to "disimpact" myself if you know what I mean, but it doesn't work because the stool is too soft. Miralax has just made me more gassy and miserable.I just found this thread & vid on yoga for constipation:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?app=forums&module=post&section=post&do=new_post&f=14Has anyone else tried these exercises? Does yoga really improve motility??







Please, please help!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

You could try a glycerin suppository instead to help get it out. Sometimes I find swirling my hips, like a hoola hoop motion kinda helps get it out. Pelvic floor exercises might be more useful for you to try and get the stool out. You could also try putting your feet on a stool so your knees are higher than your hips - sometimes it helps! Could including more insoluble fibre maybe help - sometimes I find too much soluble fibre makes mine too soft.If you do have a problem passing stool even if its soft you could have a problem with your pelvic floor, you could ask if your doctor can run some tests for ya.


----------



## humiliated (Mar 19, 2011)

Yoga helps me, but with gas, not constipation. Yoga is relaxation as well as exercise, and good for you in many ways. I wouldn't expect miracles with it but every little bit helps.I agree with Em though it sounds like you have something more going on than just normal constipation, and should probably have it checked out.


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

em_t said:


> You could try a glycerin suppository instead to help get it out. Sometimes I find swirling my hips, like a hoola hoop motion kinda helps get it out. Pelvic floor exercises might be more useful for you to try and get the stool out. You could also try putting your feet on a stool so your knees are higher than your hips - sometimes it helps! Could including more insoluble fibre maybe help - sometimes I find too much soluble fibre makes mine too soft.If you do have a problem passing stool even if its soft you could have a problem with your pelvic floor, you could ask if your doctor can run some tests for ya.


Thanks for your thoughts, em_t. Unfortunately, I've already tried all of those things; and I've had tests and doctors find nothing wrong. Whatever's causing my distress, it seems it's undiagnosable.


----------



## ChrissyLynn (Oct 18, 2010)

I have never tried yoga but I am in the same boat as you. I have a stool I can not pass, tried to get it out with my fingers and it did not work because it is soft. I have actually been constipated since last Friday but I take metamucil pills and stool softeners and yesterday I had a bowel movement,it was just a tiny stool and this morning I had a bowel movement with two large stools.. The softeners help to soften the stools and can break them up making them smaller so you can push them out


----------



## eva b. (Feb 5, 2010)

sparrow873 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts, em_t. Unfortunately, I've already tried all of those things; and I've had tests and doctors find nothing wrong. Whatever's causing my distress, it seems it's undiagnosable.


I do feel for you, sparrow, I'm in a similar position - all the tests, but no proper diagnosis...."pan enteric dysmotility"is what I'm told I've got.Loads of medications, but still feel like death. Currently taking REsolor, epsom salts, Milpar and Colpermin.What have you tried?


----------



## sparrow873 (Feb 24, 2007)

eva b. said:


> I do feel for you, sparrow, I'm in a similar position - all the tests, but no proper diagnosis...."pan enteric dysmotility"is what I'm told I've got.What have you tried?


Thanks for empathizing, eva. Everyone keeps suggesting seeing an MD, but I've found them to be so unsympathetic, and never find a root cause.I've tried everythingdiet changesinsoluble vs. soluble fiberMiralaxall kinds of probioticsDetox teasapple cider vinegarhot water in the morningsuppositoriesenemasand more but that's all I can think of right now.CrissyLynn- I will PM you- it sounds like we're going through the same thing! Mine's been going on for months, though.I am able to pass rabbit sized soft stools, depending on the day, but it's not nearly enough to feel any kind of relief.I'm confused as to how stool softeners help when things seem too soft as it is. I'll be in touch.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Sparrow talk to your Dr about pelvic floor problems and maybe anal manometry.


----------

